# I got in to USC!



## Palm Tree Armada (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe it. I wasn't expecting to hear from them nearly this early, and i certainly wasn't expecting an acceptance. I just thought I'd let you guys know and thank you all for all the help through the years. I really don't think I could have gotten in without SF.com. I'm still waiting to hear from the rest of the schools I applied to, but anyone who wants to give pros and cons on USC Film is more than welcome. I'm still waiting and weighing options, I don't have a top choice school. Good luck to the rest that applied!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jan 27, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## FutureOfFilm (Jan 27, 2007)

Congratulations, as well!!!

Keep us informed on which school you decide to attend.


----------



## REDking (Jan 27, 2007)

There is nothing to weigh, unles you're other choices are NYU or UCLA. If you can afford it USC is a great opportunity that you'd be foolish to pass up.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah, the money is a thing i have to consider. Also, I've lived in LA my whole life and want to live here after college... I have to consider leaving the city a bit. The other thing is I don't necessarily want to do film stuff 24/7. Theres other things id like to study at least a bit in college.


----------



## Josh (Jan 28, 2007)

> Originally posted by REDking:
> There is nothing to weigh



Unless he doesn't mind waiting until junior year to pick up a camera and not having ownership of his films.


----------



## wing2871x (Jan 28, 2007)

did you get your letter already because of scholarship consideration


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jan 28, 2007)

good point josh. 
And yeah, I think thats why. The letter didnt say anything about scholarships though.


----------



## Darko667 (Jan 28, 2007)

do you mind telling me what your GPA was? What was the key to getting in?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Jan 28, 2007)

congrats.  Was this for undergrad or grad?


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jan 28, 2007)

It was for undergrad. I don't actually know my GPA, but I would guess that it was about a 4.0 weighted, 3.6 unweighted. My school's got a pretty good reputation, which was definitely a factor. I couldn't say what the key was, but I thought they got my best essay and I know I had a few good recs. From there I've got no clue.


----------



## heinrich57 (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations man! I got in too! Just got the letter today. I was really shocked also. I wasn't expecting to hear anything until April.


----------



## Director Drew (Jan 29, 2007)

Did you apply for early action?


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats, Miles.

And no, Drew, USC doesn't have any early action/decision thing. They just let people know really early if you apply for merit scholarships.


----------



## inVinoVeritas (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread---

Does anyone know if NYU-Tisch ever notifies people accepted early, and under what circumstances?  The NYU undergrad notification date is April 1 otherwise


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jan 31, 2007)

If you applied early decision they'll let you know ages ago. Otherwise, keep waiting. Some people are invited to Saturday on the Square, and they get their invites a week or so early.


----------



## LaurenC (Feb 15, 2007)

wow congrats! I'm really confused though...how is it that people are finding out already? I applied to USC's film school and I thought that everyone was going to hear back from the school on April 1st. Plus it cant be due to early decision/early action, because USC doesnt have either of those. Any ideas why? Now i'm freaking out lol.


----------



## Director Drew (Feb 15, 2007)

I got a letter on Monday informing me I wasn't eligible for their two big scholarships and that they were still reviewing my application. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they were admitting the people who were eligible for their big scholarships. My letter said that only 15% have been admitted so far and they were going to let me know about my admission late March, early April.


----------



## LaurenC (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ooo ok I got that letter too. I was so scared when it came in the mail...i thought it was a rejection letter. Gaaaah i'm so anxious, I cant stand having to wait until April to hear from them!


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Feb 15, 2007)

Did you apply for a merit scholarship, Drew / Lauren? The people I know that got in already applied for them, but I don't know if they're finalists or not. I don't know much about the situation myself.


----------



## Director Drew (Feb 15, 2007)

No, I didn't apply for any. Weren't they the ones where you had to score top 95% on SAT or ACT, or something like that? If I remember correctly, I didn't qualify for those scholarships, I had a 29 ACT. That's the thought I had about those scholarships, maybe I was wrong?


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Feb 15, 2007)

I think those are only for the big scholarships, Trustee (full ride) and Presidential (half tuition). There are a bunch of little ones, from a couple hundred to a couple thousand dollars. If you didn't apply to those you wont hear until march/april. I think everyone who did apply for scholarships has heard already, whether or not you're a finalist for a scholarship.


----------



## LaurenC (Feb 16, 2007)

nope, I didnt apply for any of the scholarships, so that might be why i didnt hear anything from them. April cant come soon enough!


----------



## ajadler (Feb 17, 2007)

when you apply to usc, they automatically consider you for the merit based scholarships... you don't need to fill out another form or anything.


----------

